# need advise on fishing dock lights



## snapperman2020 (Jul 4, 2013)

I have set out new underwater lights. my problem is not attracting the fish but 
catching them. I need help on how to get them to bite. I've used shrimp under a float, but the fish hit the float not the shrimp. I used double ghost jigs and caught a few. I've tried pulling Johnson spoons through the lights and the fish will follow all the way to dock. all help appreciated.

snapperman2020


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

try a very small white grub tail, or a white on white deceiver (fly). Also depending on the depth of the water, some stealth may be required. In shallow water expect the commotion of landing a fish to put the others down for about 15 minutes of no casting....if your in a boat, approach quietly by electric trolling motor. Work the areas outside the ring of light 1st....good luck!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Go light/Ultra light.

4-8# mono or FC, and tie directly onto a #4-6 kahle hook, no swivel or weight.
Let the shrimp swim naturally. Try the same with some small LYs.


----------



## snapperman2020 (Jul 4, 2013)

thanks for the information. Can you tell me what the LYs are, and also with the grub do I use a jig head with it. the water depth is about 5 to 7 feet in depth. I have the lights set about 30ft from my dock, hard to cast that far.
I'm thinking I need to bring the lights closer to the doc.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

LY, slang for Alewive, true name Scaled Sardine.

https://www.google.com/search?q=sca...la:en-US:official&client=firefox-a&channel=sb

Yes, a small jig head.


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

snapperman2020 said:


> I have the lights set about 30ft from my dock, hard to cast that far.
> I'm thinking I need to bring the lights closer to the doc.


Yeah I would put it at the dock. The fish will hold under the dock then. Just free line a shrimp. No weight just tied straight to the hook and you'll get'em !

Sent from my S4 using Forum Runner


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

ChileRelleno said:


> Go light/Ultra light.
> 
> 4-8# mono or FC, and tie directly onto a #10 treble, no swivel or weight.
> Let the shrimp swim naturally. Try the same with some small LYs.


I may be wrong, but i thought you couldn't use a treble with live shrimp??
or other inshore live baits?? Of course you can use one with a live cigar minnow on the pier.....for kings etc. 

anyone know the rule on this?


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

a said:


> I may be wrong, but i thought you couldn't use a treble with live shrimp??
> or other inshore live baits?? Of course you can use one with a live cigar minnow on the pier.....for kings etc.
> 
> anyone know the rule on this?


Excuse me, I'm a Bama boy.

I had to check Forida rules, you're correct, many SW species are prohibited with a treble hook.
Any Reef/Coastal Species with a T.


> Species identified with “T” in Saltwater Regulations cannot be harvested with multi-hooks (single hook with two or more points) in conjunction with natural baits.


Apparently it isn't a problem when fishing Pelagics. Except for Tripletails, which are listed under Pelagics.


----------



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Use a Vudu shrimp, my favorite color for them on dock lights is white w chartreuse tail. You will not be disappointed, trout on dock lights are my specialty. You don't have to use super light leader, I use 15lb fluorocarbon and do just fine. The key is using a long leader


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Live shrimp on a small bare hook, no leader no weight. no bobber.. Just cast it barely in the shadow beyond the light. Let it go past the light. You'll know by the way the line comes off the reel when a trout has grabbed it. Reel it in and set the hook.(not too hard with no leader,trout have soft mouths anyway). 

Fish On!

After a few tries if you don't hook up, move to the next light. The fish get smart quick it seems. 

Jim


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

A treble hook with live bait are legal in Alabama, not in Florida. A study proved that there was no increase if release fish fatalities with trebles nevertheless Florida and MIssissippi still bans them with anything but artificial. 
Check this out:_
"The majority of hook-caught speckled trout survive when released. Louisiana conducted a 18-month study ending in 1995 on the survival of released speckled trout. The survival rate depended on the fishing method. Treble hook artificials had a 97% survival rate, single hook artificials were 91%, treble hook with bait had 83%, and single hook with bait was 74%. The overall average survival rate was 82.5%. Research done in 1984 in Texas showed a survival rate of 73%, and a Georgia study, done in 1990, showed a 63.8% rate."_


----------



## Max_Power (May 11, 2009)

Free line a live shrimp. I use a 1/0 circle hook and 12"-16" of 15-20lb fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Max_Power said:


> Free line a live shrimp. I use a 1/0 circle hook and 12"-16" of 15-20lb fluorocarbon leader.


you could put all the fish in a barrel.....but that would be harder! imo


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

snapperman2020 said:


> thanks for the information. Can you tell me what the LYs are, and also with the grub do I use a jig head with it. the water depth is about 5 to 7 feet in depth. I have the lights set about 30ft from my dock, hard to cast that far.
> I'm thinking I need to bring the lights closer to the doc.


Snapperman,
Which light did you buy? I just bought a house with a dock on Blackwater Bay, and am thinking seriously about putting some of these lights in the water around my dock as well. The water depth at my dock is similar to yours. A web site address to the company you bought from would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

Johnms said:


> A treble hook with live bait are legal in Alabama, not in Florida. A study proved that there was no increase if release fish fatalities with trebles nevertheless Florida and MIssissippi still bans them with anything but artificial.
> Check this out:_
> "The majority of hook-caught speckled trout survive when released. Louisiana conducted a 18-month study ending in 1995 on the survival of released speckled trout. The survival rate depended on the fishing method. Treble hook artificials had a 97% survival rate, single hook artificials were 91%, treble hook with bait had 83%, and single hook with bait was 74%. The overall average survival rate was 82.5%. Research done in 1984 in Texas showed a survival rate of 73%, and a Georgia study, done in 1990, showed a 63.8% rate."_


The only thing that they didn't have the data on is when you lose/breakoff 
a trout with both single and treble hook.....Imo that's the real mortality issue concerning the two....A released fish is a released fish as far as I'm concerned.......


----------



## Desert Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

But don't go looking for LYs (Alewife) in this region. But do go looking for Menhaden...


----------



## snapperman2020 (Jul 4, 2013)

stripernut

I bought four of the green under water lights which are the xb series which are 50% brighter. you can find them at underwaterfishlights .com. their about 500.00 per light, but work well. ive tried several of the suggestions that have been offered. the single hook with free line works the best for me. I have changed position of the lights several time and ended up with the lights 20 ft in a bow around the dock, which is really working great.
brings to the top large size fish. my grand kids are loving fishing of the dock now.
Want to thank everyone for their information, its been a huge help.
thanks again.


----------



## stripernut (Jun 15, 2013)

Snapperman,
Thanks for the info. That's what I needed


----------

